# Choosing a strain for its high......



## Mayor_Quimby (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi all!

So I've come to the expansive task of choosing a strain for my first grow... I am trying to focus on the high that I want to attain, and so far its been quite a rabbit hole!.. if anyone with more experience could point me in the right direction would be very greatly appreciated  

My favourite kind of high is one that feels physically very present in my eyes and head, to the point that there is an almost electric hum running through my brain, plus a laughing, energetic high that breeds thought and creativity, lights seem bright etc...

As far as I can understand, a sativa dominant plant is what I am after (thinking sour diesel phenotype?), as they provide a 'cerebral high', however I can't find an explanation as to where that means a high that mainly affects thoughts or one that actually gives a buzzing sensation. I wish to avoid a high that lacks physical sensation particurly in the head, maybe the 'body buzz' of indica dominant strains is the thing I'm looking for?... Maybe any weed of good quality provides these effects?...

Apologies for such a remedial and poorly explained question; I am sure that after a few grows I will find out for myself what strains produce what, however it may be a while before I can grow again and I would like to pick a strain that I will get the most out of  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RM3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Exactly the highs I breed for 

But my gear aside you would like a Durban Poison or a Headband


----------



## Mayor_Quimby (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, the headband looks like exactly what I was trying to find!! 

In your experience, would you say that the 'headband' like effect is a component of the sativa side of its genetics or the indica side? Or is it not as simple as that? 

Also may I add your Durban plant looks utterly gorgeous, although I'm sure you already know that


----------



## RM3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mayor_Quimby said:


> Thanks for your reply, the headband looks like exactly what I was trying to find!!
> 
> In your experience, would you say that the 'headband' like effect is a component of the sativa side of its genetics or the indica side? Or is it not as simple as that?
> 
> Also may I add your Durban plant looks utterly gorgeous, although I'm sure you already know that


I would say the headband effect is a Sativa component, tis actually kinda cool how it really does feel like you have a headband on and the more ya smoke the tighter it gets.

I prefer a whole head buzz like I get from my Road to Neverland, basically the headband effect but on entire head, perhaps I should of named it Ski Mask lol 

I'm growing 2 phenos of Headband to create a new strain Thunder DOG. My thing is breedin Sativa Dom Hybrids that finish in under 12 weeks and have that old school 70's high


----------



## Mayor_Quimby (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok perfect, thank you this is all very useful! Way more confident about achieving the product I want 

Is your Road to Neverland an advance on the Candyland x Cherry Pie Neverland? If so what was it crossed with? Just curious 

Thunder DOG sounds like happy days xD breeding seeds sems amazing, one day......


----------



## RM3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mayor_Quimby said:


> Ok perfect, thank you this is all very useful! Way more confident about achieving the product I want
> 
> Is your Road to Neverland an advance on the Candyland x Cherry Pie Neverland? If so what was it crossed with? Just curious
> 
> Thunder DOG sounds like happy days xD breeding seeds sems amazing, one day......


No, I'm totally not into the flav of the month candy/cookie whatever. Years ago I set out to make "my" perfect strain, I dubbed it Neverland because I expect it to take me off to Neverland once smoked. I've been workin on it now for 9 years and RTN is very close why I named it thus. The recipe is a secret


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I prefer a whole head buzz like I get from my Road to Neverland, basically the headband effect but on entire head, perhaps I should of named it Ski Mask lol


Virtual Reality (VR) Helmet


----------



## Mayor_Quimby (Oct 2, 2016)

Aha ok no problem, thank you kindly for your help and info 

All the best, hope you reach Neverland soon.....


----------



## RM3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mayor_Quimby said:


> Aha ok no problem, thank you kindly for your help and info
> 
> All the best, hope you reach Neverland soon.....


Poppin stage 4 beans this week


----------



## Blowdatsmoke (Oct 28, 2016)

I’ve been smoking indicas for the last 6-8 months and bought an eighth of sativa last night. I noticed a big difference in the high. I felt like I could keep smoking joint after joint without getting tired. I prefer indicas for the couchlock stone at night since I don’t smoke much during the day. A close 50/50 hybrid might be a good choice for your grow.


----------



## ThroBak (Nov 19, 2016)

Noob grower with one harvest in the jar here. Asked "my guy" if he could get me an ounce of pure sativa or sativa-dominant. I wanted to experience the difference from indica. Not often asked questions about the parentage of his product, it took a while to get an answer and eventually the bud (not well trimmed or cured for long) arrived with no family history but sativa. It was different. It took several medium hits to reach a satisfactory high (ymmd) that was short lived. I enjoyed it, but found I wished for a little more of a body buzz. A hybrid may be more my speed, but still want to grow Durban Poison (and now maybe headband) for the satisfaction of having done so.


----------

